# Recalled: Member’s Mark Beef Sticks Dog Treats



## Becky1951 (Nov 22, 2021)

*Maker: *Sam’s West, Inc.
*Cause:* Potential presence of metal material
*Announcement:* Company news release dated Nov. 16, 2021 (archived here)
*What was recalled:* 2.2-pound packages of Member’s Mark Beef Sticks Dog Treats, UPC #19396-804731, sold since March 1, 2021.

Metal fragments in these dog treat packages could pose a risk to the health and safety of pets eating the treats.

If you have bought any packages of these Member’s Mark Beef Sticks Dog Treats since *March 1* of this year, do not feed them to your dog. Instead, discard the products or return them to your local Sam’s Club for a full refund.

https://petful.us9.list-manage.com/...910f426eeeb9525ce5&id=ffb78b8122&e=4273954613


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 22, 2021)

Yikes! Thanks so much, @Becky1951 !   So scary.  Wonder where they're made?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks Becky!


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 22, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Yikes! Thanks so much, @Becky1951 !   So scary.  Wonder where they're made?


The only thing I can find about where they are made is this..

Our beef sticks are made from high-quality,regionally sourced 100% natural beef skin and beef meat. Produced in *Germany*, they are made without indigestible, plant-based carbohydrates like corn, wheat or soy.

Member's Mark Beef Sticks Dog Treats, 30+ Value Pack (2.2 lb.)​https://www.amazon.com › Members-Mark-Sticks-Treats-


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 22, 2021)

Apparently Member's Mark is a Sam's club product. From a quick search: 
Member’s Mark recipes are produced in the United States; however, it isn’t clear where they are produced or if a 3rd party manufacturer is used.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 25, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Apparently Member's Mark is a Sam's club product. From a quick search:
> Member’s Mark recipes are produced in the United States; however, it isn’t clear where they are produced or if a 3rd party manufacturer is used.


Or what "regionally sourced" means. I am not disparaging the brand. I'm just very careful that "regionally sourced" actually means. It literally could mean any region of the world. Implications are not facts.


----------

